# Phoblographer takes the DXO lens testing bait



## ahsanford (Jul 21, 2015)

These are painful to read:
http://www.thephoblographer.com/2015/07/21/dxomark-canons-40mm-f2-8-is-sharper-than-11-24mm-f4-l/#.Va6HtrdKg40

Apparently, a cheap prime can be sharper than a pricey zoom and therefore L lenses are terrible and Canon is ripping us all off. :

Regarding the 11-24:

_"Despite it being a completely new lens, it rates nowhere near many other new offerings. Sony, Zeiss, Sigma and Nikon seem to dominate the top 10 on the list."
_
How can they run a photo blog for that period of time and not connect the very basic dots? All of the top lenses in their database were mounted on 36 MP sensors at the time... 

- A


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 21, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> These are painful to read:
> http://www.thephoblographer.com/2015/07/21/dxomark-canons-40mm-f2-8-is-sharper-than-11-24mm-f4-l/#.Va6HtrdKg40
> 
> Apparently, a cheap prime can be sharper than a pricey zoom and therefore L lenses are terrible and Canon is ripping us all off. :
> ...



Just remember.... by definition, 1/2 of the population is of below average intelligence.

Give DXO credit for targeting their audience....


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 21, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > These are painful to read:
> ...



I want to make a DXO = Fox News joke here so badly -- but I shouldn't. This is a nice place and I don't want to rock that boat.

- A


----------

